# AdobePhotoshop 7.0 - Schriftart installieren



## Ladyrose (1. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte mal bitte dringend Hilfe.
Kann mir bitte jemand erklären wie ich eine neue Schriftart ins Bildbearbeitungsprogramm installiert bekomme...

Ich arbeite mit Adobe Photoshop 7.0 und ich kenn mich da überhaupt nicht aus.....

Danke schon mal im vorraus

liebe Grüße

Ladyrose


----------



## Friesi (1. August 2007)

Du musst die Font (Schriftart) unter Windows installieren.
Dazu kopiere einfach die ttf Datein nach c:\windows\fonts oder bei der Systemsteuerung -> Schriftarten in das Verzeichnis.

Danach musst du noch Adobe Photoshop neustarten.


----------



## Ladyrose (1. August 2007)

Friesi vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe - man ich wäre echt schier verzweifelt....

also noch mal ein dankeschön und nen schönen tag noch...

liebe Grüße

Ladyrose


----------

